
Bernie Sanders Promises to Tell Us About Aliens If He's Elected President - pier25
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa7e7n/if-elected-president-bernie-sanders-promises-to-tell-us-about-aliens
======
GSHF2J32nBpb
One hour of political discussion and apparently the only news-worthy bit is
that last bit about aliens. Vice is certainly living up to its name.

SITE:[https://www.vice.com](https://www.vice.com) AND bernie sanders

------
grayed-down
I believe Carter, Reagan and Hillary Clinton have made remarks during their
candidacies about getting more information out on this particular topic.

And then the candidate wins the election. God only knows what they get briefed
on, but I have noticed some stark changes in composure and body language after
the last four candidates won their respective elections and started receiving
their initial briefings. It could be me, but they really look like a big lead
weight has been gently placed on them.

~~~
lawlorino
> It could be me, but they really look like a big lead weight has been gently
> placed on them.

Yes it's almost as if they've just started what's possibly the most stressful
job in the world.

~~~
favorited
Nah, gotta be aliens... ◔_◔

~~~
Supermancho
Theoretically, that would be part of the stress of the job.

------
decasteve
The aliens will prevent him from becoming president because of this promise.
Way to sabotage your chances Bernie!

~~~
tke248
Bernie is an alien and hes going to use his replicator to give us everything
for free!

------
jefurii
That of course is the most sensationalist headline you could make from the
interview.

------
samnwa
Funny to hear him parrot several stats and anecdotes brought up by Andrew Yang
in his discussion with Joe Rogan just a couple weeks ago.

